# North Florida



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any updates on the North Florida trial?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Open was doing their land blind when we left. Nice first series. Two tight retireds and flyer shot out of the test. Remember down here its pheasants. Serious business!

Qual finished. Six dogs completed a very challenging qual.
1st Rose/ Rick Stawski
2nd Ellie/ Wayne Curtis
3rd Shelby/ Rick Swawski
4th Jazz/ Jerry Burns..........Go Jazzaro (guess it's our dog!)
RJ Jagger/ Rick Swawski
Jam Bea/Wayne Curtis


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Bev and Jerry and Jazz!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats Bev and Jerry! Very Nice!


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any call back numbers in the Open?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations to Rick Stawski and his 3 ribbon winners -- Rose, Shelby, and Jagger.

Congratulations also to Jerry Burns and Jazz.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Open did not finish the land blind.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the feedback....and Congratulations, Jazzaro!!


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations Jerry, Bev and Jazzaro!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Just heard Wayne Curtis won open with Levi and got 4th with Stan
Way to go.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> Just heard Wayne Curtis won open with Levi and got 4th with Stan
> Way to go.


Fabulous!!! Way to go Wayne and congratulations to the Exo's and Dick!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Susan, on Levi's WIN with Wayne! He's a very cool dog and so is sis, Makayla!

rita


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Job Levi, with Wayne at the controls. Congratulations to Susan and Warren!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur results - got this second hand and have no RJ/ JAM info. I'm told that the first three placements qualified those dogs for the National. Don't know if that's the case for Shooter. 

1st - Hoke/Bovers
2nd - Roxie/Benson
3rd - Jerry Lee/L Dubose
4th - Shooter


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulation, Chip McEwen on your AM 4th with Shooter (Seaside's Rogue Warrior)!

rita


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Larry Thompson on Ellie's 2nd in the Q!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Great grounds, great weather, great people, great workers, great dogs, and great fun. Thanks to everyone for that and especially Bill Barstow for making it very enjoyable.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

3blackdogs said:


> Amateur results - got this second hand and have no RJ/ JAM info. I'm told that the first three placements qualified those dogs for the National. Don't know if that's the case for Shooter.
> 
> 1st - Hoke/Bovers
> 2nd - Roxie/Benson
> ...


Congratulations to 1st, FC AFC Tiger Mountain's Hokulele and Don & Mary Bovers ...qualified for Nat'l AM? Awesome  

...also Reserve JAM #14 AFC Goldbriars Copper Bullet and Joe and Dottie Wattleworth!!

Judy


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Ditto to #14 Copper and Joe. Great job guys!


----------

